# Breast feeding during pregnancy?



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

We are expecting our next child, and I am in my late 30's, due to my age getting up there we were planning the next one with a years gap, any thoughts on how it might affect feeding?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you mean a year between children ie planing to conceive when your baby is 3mo or starting TTC when your baby is a year old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

singhnish2802 said:


> Not an issue you can plan your next baby as it won't affect breastfeeding at all. .


This is not necessarily the case. Some women find that their milk supply decreases during pregnancy. This may not be an issue for an older child who is already eating table foods but it may be a problem for an exclusively breastfed younger baby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine_walker (Sep 11, 2017)

Its not very difficult to breast feed at the age of 30. Healthy eating and a well-maintained lifestyle are the two key points for healthy breast feeding. So, do not worry about and go ahead for planning your next baby. Good Luck.


----------



## Barella (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,
I think it is hard to generalise. With my first baby it was really easy to breast feed. I was very relaxed and breast feed 15 months and I really ( most of the time) liked it.
For my second child it was totally different, I was pretty stressed during this period and I wasn't really producing enough milk. This was why I decided to secondary feed my baby with formula. After some consultation by my doctor I decided to use https://organicbaby.la/collections/holle-organic-formula. This seemed to be the best solution for both of us at this time.
However don't be scared, everything is going to be okay and also you cannot plan things like this all the time. Some things just happen by nature.
Good luck,
Barella


----------



## corbett (Feb 11, 2018)

*check out*

Keep taking prenatal vitamins, get ample calcium, and drink at least 64 ounces of water a day while nursing. "A new mom needs to stay well hydrated and well fed," says Jane Crouse, a La Leche League leader and mother of three. You'll need an extra 300 to 500 calories daily. You'll also need to learn to relax, however you can -- stress might affect letdown (the start of your milk flow). Take a warm shower, sink into a chair, and remember to breathe as you help your squirmy baby latch on. to know more click here

If you need medication (for anything from a cold to a chronic condition), check with your doctor. Most meds -- but not all -- are fine in breast milk. Likewise, one drink every once in a while is safe. Have it at least two hours before a feeding so the alcohol can leave your system.


----------



## Reneee (Jun 8, 2018)

Barella said:


> Hi,
> I think it is hard to generalise. With my first baby it was really easy to breast feed. I was very relaxed and breast feed 15 months and I really ( most of the time) liked it.
> For my second child it was totally different, I was pretty stressed during this period and I wasn't really producing enough milk. This was why I decided to secondary feed my baby with formula. After some consultation by my doctor I decided to use https://myorganicformula.com/collections/holle-organic-formula. This seemed to be the best solution for both of us at this time.
> However don't be scared, everything is going to be okay and also you cannot plan things like this all the time. Some things just happen by nature.
> ...


Hi Barella,
you're definitely right, it is different for every child. This is very important for parents of more then one child to realise from the beginning.
I also thought I already knew everything about having a baby when I had my second daughter but I very soon did find out that this was not the case at all!
As corbett already did write take your prenatal vitamins, go regularly to see your doctor, have a close look at your diet and also on you state of mind. One thing that is most important is that you stay relaxed and don't worry too much because worrying is going to reflect on your physics too!
I wish you all the best!
Reneee


----------

